# Heureusement que c'est vendredi



## Lolonounou (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. 
Je voulais juste vous partager la remontrance d'un papa ce matin à 7h30.
Il arrive avec E et me dit qu'elle est enrhumée.  Jusque là rien de spécial.  Puis il enchaîne en me disant que c'est à cause de ma clim....... Et la je lui dit mais la clim est eteinte depuis septembre  😏
Ah bon pourtant ma femme m'a dit que hier elle fonctionnait (soucis c'est que je n'ai pas vu sa femme hier)
Je le prend à la rigolade apres 25 ans de métier mais bon heureusement que c'est vendredi 😊😊


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Octobre 2022)

J'ai quand même une sacrée chance depuis 1993 de ne jamais avoir eu affaire à des parents pinailleurs ou casse-pieds.
A part 3 sur 37 enfants (3 sur 31 familles plus exactement) qui avaient du mal à être à l'heure... et une à qui j'avais l'impression d'arracher les tripes quand je lui donnais le bulletin de salaire en fin de mois, jamais eu de réflexions à la c...n comme ça...


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Octobre 2022)

Et bien n'importe quoi perso selon mon humeur du matin je ne prends pas cette réflexion à la légère !!! et j'aurais enchainé sur autre chose ... pour lui montrer que cela ne m'a pas plus !!!


----------



## bidulle (21 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Chouchou301 (21 Octobre 2022)

Je ne comprends pas la réflexion de ce PE... pourquoi vous accuser du rhume de sa puce... puis mentir et mettre sa femme dans le mensonge...
Il a un problème ce mr, je lui conseillerai de consulter...


----------



## LadyA. (21 Octobre 2022)

Oh punaise,  j'aurais pas apprécié et je crois que je serais du genre à lui dire : garde ton môme si t'es pas content 😁😂
Le sans gêne des gens, punaise , on peut plus rien faire chez nous , pas de tv, recevoir personne, etc... Et maintenant., ne plus mettre la clim,  tout ça pour 3 ou 4 € de l'heure !
😁😁😁


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Octobre 2022)

he oui il faut toujours un coupable ça réconforte certains


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Octobre 2022)

Un rhume est causé par un virus. Pas par la température.


----------



## Lolonounou (21 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 c'est ce que je lui ai dit 😊


----------



## Chouchou301 (21 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 
Vu le niveau intellectuel de ce mr ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer de lui expliquer...


----------



## assmatzam (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Comme catie je lui aurai répondu qu'il faut pas avoir  fait médecin pour savoir qu'un rhume soit une rhinopharyngite c'est virale 
C'est un virus qui se balade dans l'air quoi ????? 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 

Donc à moins de mettre son enfant dans une bulle je ne vois pas comment faire 

Non méchant virus tu ne peux pas rentrer dans ce corps 
Papa va pas être content 
Va voir ailleurs si j'y suis 


La connerie humaine me fera toujours autant rire


----------

